
Challenge – AI Initiative - Quyzyx
https://aiethicsinitiative.org/challenge
======
rad_gruchalski
> From Sept. 12 to Oct. 14, 2018, we’re inviting you to submit your idea to
> win a share of $750,000, which we’ll award in February 2019 to the most
> compelling teams and projects.

It’s a bit late.

------
ma2rten
I don't understand what they are looking for.

What kind of year-long project can say a journalist, designer, or lawyer run
for $75k - $200k to address those problems?

It's too much time and money to simply write an article about it, but not
enough money to build say a software solution.

~~~
newman8r
I personally submitted one of my past projects,
[https://www.quod.us](https://www.quod.us) \- I stopped working on it, but
with a grant I would put some more time in.

It's already built and live (although it didn't take very long to make). It's
just a simple platform for people to report misinformation encountered online,
and the idea is to make the database open to developers who want to make tools
to address the problem of misinformation.

I requested 85k from them. I'm not getting my hopes up, however it seems like
a good fit for my project.

~~~
stuartaxelowen
First impression: your site claims that $15/hr is a living wage in a major
city, when in Seattle you'll be spending at least half that on an apartment
anywhere in the metro area.

~~~
newman8r
Users submit the reports, you should vote that one down or reply in the
comments with some evidence if you disagree.

I actually don't like the fact that it's a controversial site by nature
because I generally try to avoid controversial stuff. If the site ever took
off I'd have to figure out how to do moderation/employ fact checkers, etc.

I stopped working on it for many reasons including that one, but I think
there's some potential for the idea. It's pretty similar to what Elon Musk was
suggesting (pravduh or whatever). I think he stopped working on his too
actually, but I haven't been following it.

BTW I just looked - here's some data
[http://livingwage.mit.edu/metros/42660](http://livingwage.mit.edu/metros/42660)
and you're right, the housing cost is roughly half

I'm not saying I endorse that data though.

------
bra-ket
[deleted]

~~~
bitlax
no u tho

------
gwern
A little awkwardly named as this appears to have little to do with OpenAI.

~~~
mappingbabeljc
This does not have anything to do with OpenAI (though it's a cool initiative.)
Source: I work at OpenAI.

------
mortdeus
So basically what they want is somebody to start working on solving the fake
news problem?

Can anybody explain to me why exactly we find it increasingly necessary to try
and censor the internet?

~~~
emilsedgh
Ah, I don't think we should "censor" the internet. I liked the interned the
way it used to be: Like a goddamn jungle.

With that being said, Internet has a huge influence over everything now. We
need to make sure it's not fucking over societies.

Right today I was reading an article how people are drinking their own pee and
applying it to their skin as a health measure to heal and have better skin.
And they find an audience (who craves for that stuff).

I don't think the internet needs to be censored but I think we need to fix the
problem of credibility on the internet: I would love to be able to call BS I
read but it's becoming incredibly hard. There's just too much out there.

